# Nutrition for Sprinters?



## JDN21 (Oct 25, 2005)

Are there any sprinters, or anyone with experience of explosive running training on this board who can help?

I have always incorporated my speed training (HIIT, plyometrics, weights) into cycles during long distance race training, but as I didnt get into the London Marathon this year, and have a naturally fast sprint, I want to change focus and build on my speed and physique - so, taper long distance and increase sprint training. I know what I am doing with the training - both through experience and with tips from some St. Helens Rugby League players.

I could do with some help regarding nutrition though. The Saints lads couldnt really help me there - while they need a powerful and explosive physique, they also need to withstand a gruelling Super League season, whereas I dont.

My aims (put simply) are as follows - build some muscle, increase flexibility and 'spring', cut body fat and ultimately get faster. So I need some help in putting together a nutrition plan to achieve these aims.

I am 5' 9", currently 11st.<O

<O

Thanks for any help offered.<O

(General nutritional advice would be good, though if you are willing to give me some specifics and need a run down of my training regime and calorie needs, I will happily oblige).


----------



## SD (Sep 3, 2004)

You said you needed help from people experienced in explosive running yet you said that the Rugby players you asked had explosive physiques but couldn't help?

You want to build some muscle, increase flexibility and 'spring', cut body fat and ultimately get faster but you want to do that through diet?

I think you need to re-assess your priorities mate, its your training that will give you what you want, you should eat the same as a rugby player as its muscle which gives you power over a short distance, which is what rugby players have to do.

Therefore you need to eat within your calorie guidelines, maintain a high protein level suitable for your metabolic type and experiment with what works for you.

You are unlikely to build muscle and burn fat at the same time so prioritise. I would lose the fat first, this will increase power to weight ratio.

Flexibility and spring don't go hand in hand. The longer the muscle/tendon the less the spring, again prioritise.

Before an event you do not need to carb load or take in extra carbs, but before training it may be useful to do so.

SD


----------



## JDN21 (Oct 25, 2005)

Did you read my post?



JDN21 said:


> I know what I am doing with the training - both through experience and with tips from some St. Helens Rugby League players.


As I have already stated, I know what I am doing training wise - I dont know why you think I am trying to achieve my aims through nutrition only.

----



JDN21 said:


> I could do with some help regarding nutrition though. The Saints lads couldnt really help me there - while they need a powerful and explosive physique, they also need to withstand a gruelling Super League season, whereas I dont.


As I also said, I wont be playing a season in the Super League, so obviously my nutritional requirements will be totally different to theirs.


----------



## tkd (Feb 27, 2006)

nutrition for sprinters = masteron 

im jk....

In Season:

Sprinters have extremely tasking daily workouts and must also peak for meets. In order to have enough energy for training sessions while still maintaining a low bodyfat percentage, I suggest loading complex carbs before your sessions, while after a workout and throughout the day, eat meals that are higher in protein.

Try to achieve enough calories to have the energy to compete, but not so many that you are putting on extra weight.

Off Season:

In the off season, take the approach that you will accept that you may gain some fat if it means becoming more powerful. Extra calories will help you train harder, get stronger and more powerful and ultimately, become faster. Cut the calories prior to the start of track season to obtain the optimum lean body that is right for running.

Taken from this link http://www.bodybuilding.com/fun/a_totw10.htm


----------



## SD (Sep 3, 2004)

JDN21 said:


> Did you read my post? Yes I did and I bothered to reply with good advice, no thanks needed.
> 
> As I have already stated, I know what I am doing training wise - I dont know why you think I am trying to achieve my aims through nutrition only. Because that is the way your post read? :crazy:
> 
> ...


 Well if its so obvious then you wont be needing my help, odd that you even asked as you appear to know it all, GOODBYE :jerk:


----------



## JDN21 (Oct 25, 2005)

Haha! Its not my fault you cant read, you pr**k.


----------



## DB (Oct 31, 2003)

JDN21 said:


> Haha! Its not my fault you cant read, you pr**k.


Dude....

there is many seriously clued up guys on here and u just ****ed one of them off^

Plus the fact u are 11 stone i wouldnt be that gobby personally

you are asking on a bodybuilding site for a nutritional plan...

what we look for is a diet that can build as much muscle as possible..

strength and power although is nice is not fundamnetal for us...

if u wanna bulk up a lil or drop the bodyfat then yes you are at the best place...

if i were u i'd drop the bodyfat first then add the muscle...

post up what you are eating and what activities you do each day...:beer1:


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

JDN21 said:


> Haha! Its not my fault you cant read, you pr**k.


Now now, no need for name calling, he was trying to help you out and you took it the wrong way.

SD is a good guy with good intentions.


----------

